# Opinions on London Pro store anyone?



## Vicky88 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm going to the London Pro store (Soho) tomorrow and wondered if anyone who had been there, could tell me if the MAs are nice etc.

If you're not keen on it, can you recommend where else in London to go for MAC? Thanks!


----------



## chris (Jun 16, 2006)

I've had both good and not so good experiences at MAC Pro in Soho. They're either very attentive or ignore you. It's the luck of the draw! I'd recommend going early so you can have the whole store to yourself cause it'll be busy on a Saturday.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 16, 2006)

moved to mac chat europe


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 16, 2006)

i find the carnaby street pro store really helpful

the women took ages helping me find a blush and even complimented me on my makeup.

and theres a guy who works there who is always helpful.

only once has somebody been rude in that store... but they couldve been having a bad day.

only downfall is is that its small and usually always super rammed!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_moved to mac chat europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh sorry, that was a bit obvious lol.

Thanks everyone, I will check out Carnaby Street. I'm gonna be going early morning so hopefully it won't be too busy.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_i find the carnaby street pro store really helpful_

 
I decided to go to this one and I LOVED it, so thank you!


----------



## Incus (Jun 18, 2006)

A bit late, but the MAC counter in House of Fraser in the city is the best one I've been to. The people that work there are super friendly 8)


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 22, 2006)

i'd also suggest the MAC freestanding in south kensington.  It's the furthest from me, but i love it there!


----------

